# Boeing: Terminates Discriminatory Employees and aims to Increase Black Employees to 25% by 2025



## Rastafarai (May 2, 2021)

The Boeing Company today issued the first assessment of workforce diversity in its 105-year history, presenting a mixed picture of inclusiveness that senior management says is roughly on par with the rest of the aerospace industry.

The research, which was begun early last year, found that 22.9% of the company’s workforce are women, including nearly one in three (31.8%) executives and over one in five (22.2%) managers.

With regard to racial and ethnic diversity, the report found that Asian Americans are significantly more represented in the Boeing workforce than in the general population (14.2% versus 5.4%). Likewise, they are statistically over-represented among executives (8.3%), managers (7.9%), engineers (17.6%), and production workers (16.6%). Asian Americans are also 13.9% of new hires.

The numbers for African Americans and Latinos were less positive, with *Black employees representing 6.4% of the overall workforce and Latino employees 7.0%.*





*By 2025, Boeing aims to increase the Black employees representation rate in its U.S. workforce by 20%. It also aims to eliminate any statistically significant differences between the workplace experiences of underrepresented and at-representation groups.*

Boeing terminated 65 employees and took other corrective action against 53 employees for engaging in or being a part of racist, discriminatory or otherwise hateful conduct.

I*n its annual diversity and inclusion report released Friday, the company said the employees were terminated between June 2020 and April 21, 2021.*

The diversity report from Boeing came as U.S. companies have faced increasing pressure to address racism and discrimination in the U.S.
Last August, Boeing unveiled "Racial Equity Action Plan," affirming its commitment to diverse hiring practices, addressing instances of conscious and unconscious racial bias, and investment millions in social justice nonprofits across the United States.


Sources:









						Boeing Terminates 65 Employees For 'racist, Hateful Conduct'
					

(RTTNews) - Boeing terminated 65 employees and took other corrective action against 53 employees for engaging in or being a part of racist, discriminatory or otherwise hateful conduct.In its annual diversity and inclusion report released Friday, the company said the employees wer




					www.nasdaq.com
				












						Boeing Releases First-Ever Diversity Report, Moves To Bolster Inclusion Efforts
					

Boeing says being at par with its peers across the aerospace industry isn't enough when it comes to workforce diversity.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Rastafarai (May 2, 2021)

Just giving you ladies a heads up on this new change of plans. Milk those potential opportunities. If they want us as their poster child(ren), let them pay for it. Given this new diversity report, it looks like they are willing to do whatever it takes to make their company appear more diverse.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 3, 2021)

Boeing needs to start recruiting out of HBCUs. Lots of engineers, MBA graduates and the like from there.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 3, 2021)

_^^^ _Exactly. This whole we can’t find qualified negroes excuse needs to stop.


----------

